# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  la alberquilla ( la maar de mestanza )

## juligan

Como veis es un volcan que se ha llenado con las ultimas lluvias, por esta zona hay varios asi, yo conozco esta laguna y la de la posadilla, a la alberquilla se va desde mestanza (ciudad real ) por un camino mal asfaltado hasta llegar a un camino de tierra que lo indica, sigues un tramo con coche si es todo terreno o andando y llegas ahi. Es muy cansado pero muy bonito, tiene unas vistas del valle de alcudia.... impresionantes

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias por las fotos juligan.

----------

